

University in Maryland bans 'break' and 'continue' in class - fabriceleal
http://www.csee.umbc.edu/courses/201/spring13/standards.shtml

======
geal
Break and continue are only an issue if you have large loop blocks. By
separating the code in lots of small meaningful functions, break and continue
will not reduce readability, and the whole code will be more developer
friendly.

------
whirligig
Can someone explain justification for an 80 character line limit? Its 2013;
large 16:9 and 16:10 resolution monitors are the norm.

~~~
icholy
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/903754/do-you-still-
limit...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/903754/do-you-still-limit-line-
length-in-code)

